# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  roba na rasprodaji

## frogica

Haj!! Mene naime zanima ako je netko upoznat sa rodinim rasprodajama. Još nikad nisam bila, ali mislim otići sada sredinom ožujka.
Kakva je roba tamo, mene konkretno zanimaju kolica. Naime, gledam po dučanima imaju prekrasnih kolica, ali skupih , konkretno gledala sam chicco, glomazna su , imaju torbicu za bebe u kompletu, sve što je potrebno.
Meni trebaju kolica 3 u 1(sa nosilicom, autosijedalicom, ležeća i sjedeća u jdnom).
Ne znam ako je rasprodaja koliko su ta kolica stara koja se tamo izlažu i ima li ovakvih glomaznih 3 u 1 sa svim potrebnim i kako se kreću cijene takvih i sličnih kolica? :?   :Rolling Eyes:  
Isto me zanima i cijene kinderbeta, kako se kreću??
Je li netko upoznat sa ponudom?? :?

----------


## casper

Ja sam na velikim stvarima zadnjih nekoliko rasprodaja.
Nažalost ništa ti ne mogu reči u naprijed.
Sve ovisi o prodavateljima, odnosno o tome što oni donesu.

Cijene su svakako jeftinije. 
Jednom smo imali ta 3u1 stara 3 mjeseca i išla su u pola cijene od dućana.

Dakle, sve ti ovisi i ne zna se do zadnjeg.

----------


## Jasna

Moraš doći stvarno rano ako želiš birati

----------


## frogica

A koliko rano je to, prije otvaranja ?? :?

----------


## Lutonjica

mnogi roditelji dolaze i sat vremena prije otvaranja  :/

----------


## frogica

A što ako si trudnica? Naime,  tada ću biti 7 mj. trudnoće, a htjela bi sama izabrati stvari za bebu. Ja sumnjam da ću moći negdje stajati sat vremena i čekati da se otovori ulaz??? :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleta

nije da moraš doći ranije, ali tako su ti veće šanse da nešto super prva ugledaš   :Wink:   . ja sam bila jednom i našla sam dosta simpa robice ali da je bila gužva - bila je. da nije preporučljivo za trudnice - nije. jedino da uzmeš nekog sa sobom pa taj "odradi" a ti lijepo sjediš sa strane i pogađaš koja je koja forumašica!  :Smile:

----------


## frogica

Sad mi nije jsno, jel se mora onda čekati ispred vratiju sat vremena dok se ne otvori rasprodaja, pa da budeš među prvima, ili možeš doć sat vremena ranije i odmah razgledavat? :?

----------


## frogica

Ah da! Jesu li te rasprodaje obično vikendima ili zna biti i radni dan? :?

----------


## aleta

ne možeš ući ranije nego lijepo staneš pred vrata u red koji vijuga i čekaš. ali to može i netko tvoj a ti dođeš minutu prije otvaranja i pridružiš mu se. i onda kad uđete - ti na brzinu pregledaš i odabereš, pa opet pustiš tog nekog tvog da stoji u redu za plaćanje. imaš li kojeg dobrovoljca?

----------


## Lutonjica

rasprodaje se održavaju subotom, jednom u 3 mjeseca. iduća je sredinom ožujka, a ona poslije nje vjerojatno u lipnju.

----------


## frogica

Ako je rasprodaja subotom, onda imam doborovoljca, naravno supruga. Onda će on fino čekati sat vremena u redu i za blagajnu. Stvar riješena.  :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

trudnice imaju prednost na blagajnama   :Wink:

----------


## lucky day

ja nisam imala i bilo mi je stvarno grozno
to je neka novost? ako je, dobra ideja...

----------


## Lutonjica

pa nije novost, ali se treba javiti nekom u RODA majci i reći da si trudnica.
teško će cure s blagajne vidjeti da je dvadeseta žena u redu trudnica i pozvati je ravno na blagajnu   :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

obicno na jednoj od blagajni PISE da je za trudnice... mozda da se prije sopingiranja prosecete oko blagajni pa vidite koja je za trudnice...

----------


## apricot

Blagajna broj 1 je rezervirana za trudnice.
Pitaj na informativnom pultu  :D

----------


## Tea

> Blagajna broj 1 je rezervirana za trudnice.
> Pitaj na informativnom pultu  :D


kako si to sa veseljem rekla!! smješak ti je ponosno išao od uha do uha!   :Laughing:   :D  :D

----------


## Mukica

to zato kaj ona sjedi na info pultu   :Grin:  
pa svi koji zarko zele vidjet apri nek dodju po neke info na rasprodaju

----------


## Tea

> to zato kaj ona sjedi na info pultu


8) pa znam  :Rolling Eyes:  , zato sam to i rekla!!!

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam kao trudnica išla na rasprodaju ove jeseni i bilo je super jer su nas pustili (moju seku i mene)preko reda da uđemo, (onaj red ujutro za ući) to je bilo ok jer smo stvrano na brzinu sve nasle dok unutra nije gužva. Znam da je teško čekati u redu, ali meni to nije toliko bed koliko ona gužva kad sve žene pomahnitaju (uključujući i mene  :Grin:  )unutra. Naravno da dolazimo i na sljedeću rasprodaju. Sa bebaqčicom naravno.
Htjela sam pitat da li ćete trebati dobrovoljce oko rasprodaje.
Pohvala vašim tetama, bile su ljubazne i sa korisnim informacijama.

----------


## tinars

> Pohvala vašim tetama, bile su ljubazne i sa korisnim informacijama.


Ajoj, pa baš tetama?  :shock 
Kaj nisi mogla napisati curama ili još bolje djevojčicama?    :Laughing:

----------


## Školjkica

sorry ako sam koga uvrijedila, meni je to naziv od milja, mene tako klinci u skoli zovu, gdje radim, tako da nisam mislila nis loše

----------


## cokolina

evo mene s jednim malo glupim pitanjem, procitala sam na informacijama za prodaju da se ne smiju prodavati hodalice, pa me zanima zasto? sorry ako je pitanje glupo, ali nisam vas cesto pratila i mogu samo predpostaviti sto je razlog..

----------


## Lutonjica

zato što su jako opasne, a također i štetne za neuromotorički razvoj djeteta.
u nekim su zemljama čak zabranjene zakonom.
upiši u pretražnik "hodalica" i naći ćeš puno informacija na ovu temu   :Wink:

----------


## cokolina

> evo mene s jednim malo glupim pitanjem, procitala sam na informacijama za prodaju da se ne smiju prodavati hodalice, pa me zanima zasto? sorry ako je pitanje glupo, ali nisam vas cesto pratila i mogu samo predpostaviti sto je razlog..


evo da si sam odgovorim   :Rolling Eyes:  , ovo sam nasla:
hodalica nije dobra niti za dijete od punih 9, 12, 18, 24.....mjeseci. 
ne dopušta djetetu da se samostalno i prirodno razvija i rezultat tome mogu biti vrlo ozbiljne deformacije stopala i sl. 

oprostite na smetnji   :Crying or Very sad:   ali jos se ucim i snalazim.

----------


## tinars

Školjkice, nisam ni mislila da si htjela nekog uvrijediti, ali bilo mi je smiješno - zato i je onaj lol na kraju  :Wink:

----------


## emily

> Htjela sam pitat da li ćete trebati dobrovoljce oko rasprodaje.


skoljkice, dobrovoljci su uvijek dobrodosli i na rasprodajama, i u rodi uopce
javi se ivakiki na pp, sigurno ce naci posao za tebe na slijedecoj rasprodaji  :Smile:

----------


## ivanaos

zanima me je li je moguče da se takve rasprodaje organiziraju i u Osijeku?

----------


## ivakika

draga Ivana,
nazalost mi nismo u mogucnosti napraviti takvo nesto u Osijeku, berem dok Slavonska Roda ne ojaca  :Smile:  
naime za jednu rasprodaju treba oko 40 volontera i vjerujum mi i ovdje u Zagrebu, gdje je vecina cura, muku mucimo da se skupi dovoljno ljudi

----------

